# تعلم حساب الكميات والمواصفات



## ميدوماكس (16 مايو 2008)

كتاب مفيد جدا لحساب الكميات والمواصفات بامتداد pdf ....
حفر وردم ..... خرسانة ... وغيره .............. have fun
الرابط هو 

http://rapidshare.com/files/115423212/arc201.pdf.html


----------



## عـــبد الحليم (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخــــــــي لكن هل يمكنك رفعه على غير الربيد شير و شكرا


----------



## كرم يوسف (18 مايو 2008)

اخى الفاضل ميدوماكس
انا مش عارف ارفع الملف ممكن ارسالة على *****ى الشخصى 
واكون مشكور 
www.karam_yosef***********


----------



## كرم يوسف (18 مايو 2008)

الاميل على ******


----------



## ساجدة لله (18 مايو 2008)

ممكن رفع الملف على موقع اخر او معرفة كيفية تنزيل الملف و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ISAMELDIN (18 مايو 2008)

شكرا علي الكتاب وعلي ما أعتقد
انه يدرس في التدريب المهني ولا أنا غلطان


----------



## asem99 (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## eng_afify (17 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## جابر المهندس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب ...........مفيد


----------



## م . ماجدة (22 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر على المبادرة برغم انى لم اعرف أحمله


----------



## علاء49 (23 يوليو 2008)

الكتاب لايمكن تحميله ارجو التوضيح


----------



## msama80 (23 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر......


----------



## cvl_83 (13 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## عيسى السيد (14 فبراير 2009)

ألف ألف شكر للأخ ميدوماكس التحميل سهل و الكتاب متاز


----------



## ابو علي111 (6 أبريل 2009)

والله مشكورين على كل الجهود ومش حانساكم ابدا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (10 أبريل 2009)

تم التحميل 
شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمة والمفيده في نفس الوقت 
لك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## لمسا (12 أبريل 2009)

والله مشكور على كل هذا الجهد والله يوفقك ويجازيك على مجهوداتك


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (12 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي*​


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله دايما


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ..........
وجزاك


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ..........
وجزاك الله


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ..........
وجزاك الله كل


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ..........
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لمسا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير ...........
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ..........
وجزاك الله كل خير ...........


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## البندقداري (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور كتييييييييييييير 
ألف شكر ياجميل


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننن


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكككككورررررريييييينن


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررا


----------



## ياسر بن شعبان (16 يونيو 2009)

مليون متشكررررررررين


----------



## raafat_dh2 (17 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخ ما بتعرف اديش فررحتني ب هالكتاب المفيد جدا جدا جدا


----------



## aamh56 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ولو اني لم استطع تحميله


----------



## aamh56 (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ولو ان لم استطع تحميله


----------



## my pen (21 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف شكر للأخ ميدوماكس التحميل سهل و الكتاب متاز*​


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 يونيو 2009)

كتاب جيد ويعطيك العافية


----------



## rana79 (22 يونيو 2009)

سأقوم بتحمل الكتاب 
وسأكتب تعليقي عليه لاحقاً
أما الآن
شكراً جزيلا...


----------



## ماسة فلسطين (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك ميدو ماكس
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الفجال (23 يونيو 2009)

*الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع*


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## زينب القذافي (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي مساعدتكم لي


----------



## kanoza (20 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
على مجهودك الطيب ​


----------



## body55 (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## mustafasas (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء كتاب رائع


----------



## اياد الحمداني (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## سميه بيرد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب.... مفيد جدا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## م ابو يحى (14 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك انشاء اللة


----------



## شمعة حياتي (18 يناير 2010)

ممكن رفع الملف بطريقة اخرى؟


----------



## لؤي عوض الكريم (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور الرجاء ارساله في الاميل.[email protected]


----------



## م_براءة (12 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترفعوه على موقع 4shared
مش عارفة افتحو
مشكور


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## galalelbremo2 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكر يا هندسة


----------



## Zanda (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء لا استطيع من تحميل الرابط


----------



## مهندس شبوة اليمن (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن يا مهندسين الحصول على طريقه حساب كميات الاعمال با استخدام الاكسل


----------



## mohammed elsisy (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ebnalfakher (31 أكتوبر 2011)

لك كل الشكر اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخــــــــي


----------



## محمد الارقم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrcciii


----------



## وائل شوقت (1 يوليو 2012)

ما يحمل


----------



## جداااqي (3 يوليو 2012)

الله يررررررررررحم والديك ارسل الملف ايميل ماني قادر احمله ولا هو راضي يفتح معايه 
[email protected]


----------



## م.عبدالله ابوالخير (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سائد العورتاني (3 يونيو 2013)

يرجى اعادة رفع الرابط


----------



## القيصر العربى (30 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## Eng_Ma7moud009 (3 مايو 2014)

ارسل الملف على اى موقع اخر ويفضل
gulfup.com


----------



## taharelbour (11 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## E.Yousrey (29 يوليو 2014)

[h=2]Error[/h]

File not found


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (30 يوليو 2014)

الملف مفقود ممكن تحمله على رابط اخر


----------



## بريق عينيك (1 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على الكتاب ...........مفيد


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

كثر الله من امثالك شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## youssef00088 (20 أغسطس 2014)

ياشباب والله عيب الكتاب مش راضي يتحمل لي ماحد يجاوب


----------

